# Practice with firearms?



## Terry2124 (4 Jan 2013)

When and where do Navy personnel target shoot?


----------



## Terry2124 (4 Jan 2013)

Is it only simple requalifications on the range?


----------



## medicineman (4 Jan 2013)

Depends on your role.

MM


----------



## winnipegoo7 (4 Jan 2013)

I assume you mean personal weapons, ie C7 and Sig.

Generally

1. On the range for qualifications and requals every couple of years.
2. Force Protection/ Fun shoots off the ship, sometimes with targets and sometimes just into the sea. Usually before going into a foreign port.


----------



## Terry2124 (7 Jan 2013)

I take it that there are fun shoots at sea?  

Are harbors dangerous. I understand that personnel can go look around.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jan 2013)

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> I take it that there are fun shoots at sea?
> 
> Are harbors dangerous. I understand that personnel can go look around.



 :facepalm:


----------



## Terry2124 (7 Jan 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> :facepalm:





Thanks for the response!!  It is so great that "Directing Staff" stopped in and gave his two cents.  Condescending towards a new member simply asking a question.  

I see some people subscribe to milnet.ca - In support of the forum.  With such arrogance from the staff, well.....I will not be subscribing anytime soon.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jan 2013)

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response!!  It is so great that "Directing Staff" stopped in and gave his two cents.  Condescending towards a new member simply asking a question.
> 
> I see some people subscribe to milnet.ca - In support of the forum.  With such arrogance from the staff, well.....I will not be subscribing anytime soon.



When I post as Staff the post says so. Otherwise I'm posting as an ordinary member.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jan 2013)

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> With such arrogance from the staff, well.....I will not be subscribing anytime soon.



Don't let the door hit you...


----------



## Terry2124 (8 Jan 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Don't let the door hit you...




You will not post sensitive or non-public information.
You will not post any information that is offensive, defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.
You will not post any copyrighted material unless the copyright is owned by you or by this site.
You will not post any material which is knowingly false.
You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or solicitations.
You will not post links to sites whose content is in violation of the above rules.
You will not attempt to bypass or subvert any of site controls or functions.
You will not spam the boards. This is usually described as making the same post over and over, or the same post to multiple forums or threads. Accounts that are believed to be registered by bots or spammers will be immediately banned.
You will not become an administrative burden to the Staff by intentionally or unintentionally creating significant work for them through your actions.
Postings which are deemed inappropriate may be modified or removed.
Accounts may not have inappropriate usernames, signatures or other account information.
_*You will not troll the boards or feed the trolls. A troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages.1*_
You will not have multiple forum accounts without prior permission.
You will not use excessive webspeak, or other shorthand styles of typing. Please use English or French to the best of your ability; this makes it easier for those who are not posting in their native language.
You will properly attribute any quotes to the appropriate author or speaker.
Users that ignore these rules or otherwise act inappropriately may be placed on warning or banned.
A user may be banned if the Staff feel it is in the best interest of protecting our members.


----------



## Terry2124 (8 Jan 2013)

I'm simply asking what it's like to go to port for the first time.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jan 2013)

.....when you visit a foreign port, you may actually lose your virginity.   No, really, it _could_ happen.  

(Yes, I have my doubts too)


And here I refrained from responding to the initial post with a "what sort of shooting do you expect, Rambo?"......until he got his ovaries in a knot over recceguy and PuckChaser   :


The "Report to Mod" button is on the screen's lower right; I'm not sure how that translates into X-Box.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Jan 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> .....when you visit a foreign port, you may actually lose your virginity.   . . . . .



I thought it would happen before arriving at a foreign port . . . . you know . . . . as part of that naval trinity of tradition that starts with rum.


----------



## Popurhedoff (8 Jan 2013)

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> I take it that there are fun shoots at sea?
> 
> Are harbors dangerous. I understand that personnel can go look around.



I have been a part of a few fun shoots at sea, skeet shooting raising money for charity, shooting mops towed behind he ship... but that doesn't happen often...

Some harbours and ports can be dangerous if you wonder into the wrong parts of town in Venezuela... Ed was under the influence, and wondered alone into the wrong part of town...  was held up at gunpoint but managed to disarm the robber... just as the local police came by... they see a guy with a gun and shoot him in the chest... Ed lives but we recovery him from the local hospital and fly him back to the ship... bad mojo and there was some thought that the cops might come back to finish the job/mistake.

A lot of people I know have been mugged and beaten senseless for a few bucks... Poop happens so stay in a group.

I have found that with the Military in general, if you want to practice shooting, either join the shooting team or become a member of a local gun club and practice on your own.  The Crown spends little on firearms training.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Jan 2013)

What happens in foreign port?

Ok.

1.  Ship gets alongside.  Crew will:  unload garbage, load food, clean ship.  Duty watch (usually in foreign port approx 15-20% of the crew) will close up, man positions including force protection.  

2.  Once the day's work is done after arriving (may include painting, maintenance/repairs that cannot be done at sea, etc) the crew who is not duty is secured.

3.  If leave is authorized (usually is) then you get to go ashore, after receiving a brief from the Port Liaison officer, as to the good/bad/ugly places in town, and how to either avoid, or get to those places.

4.  Go ashore.  Visit a restaurant/bar/pub/club/coffee shop/internet cafe/etc, rent a car drive up the mountain, visit a museum, do whatever.  

5.  Come back to the ship.  Generally you sleep onboard, but you may be allowed to get a hotel ashore, so long as you have a valid leave pass, and provide the ship with contact info to get you in case of recall.

6.  Do your duty watch (see that 15-20% rotation....you'll be on it at some point.)

7.  Depending on the ship's routine, you may have working days alongside in port, it depends on what's going on.   If you're a tech (like me) then you can sometimes only work on the gear once the ship is alongside, so you have to work then.  


Stepping back to your original question.  

"When and where do Navy Personnel target shoot?"

If you're only shooting as a member of the CF, then you'll qualify in Basic Training with a C-7 rifle.

On your Naval Environmental Training Program course, you'll re-qualify with the C-7, and qualify on the Sig 225 pistol.

You will then attend semi-regular (yearly-ish) qualification shoots to retain your qual.  

Occasionally, ships at sea will conduct a "fun" shoot.

More often, they will take the personnel who will be carrying weapons as part of the force protection element and do a "famil" shoot at sea a couple of days before going into port.

If you're on the Naval Boarding Party, there will be more shooting.

Does that answer your question?

NS


----------



## Pat in Halifax (8 Jan 2013)

Terry 2124-PM inbound
NavyShooter has it about right though.
Keep in mind something too: Those 'sleek greyhounds of death' are not cruise ships loaded with people with fat wallets so you tend to get the least attractive berths in most ports...ironically except Canadian ones. This is not always the case but will be most of the time and Pop's story IS NOT fiction. It is a good lesson-learned on what CAN happen - Travel in packs, don't drink like it's your last day on earth and use common sense.
PS: As a stoker, on top of all the stuff NS said, you will also get to fuel (at the most inopportune time of your port visit!), pump bilges (all night, every night) to trucks or holding tanks ashore and you may be needed to help the HTs with blackwater too.


----------

